# "Last but not least"



## panjabigator

Saudações amigos.

Quero saber com se diz a expressão inglesa "last but not least".  O contexto é que quero fazer uma lista de coisas mais quero que o interlocutor saiba que não há ordem nenhum. 

"Quero agradecer a minha mãe, meu pai, e "last but not least" a minha irmã."

Obrigado de antemão,

PG


----------



## De paula

Here is an option of translation that as far as I know, would work just fine!

Last but not least = *Por ultima(o) mas nao por isso menos importante.*

I hope it works for you!


----------



## almufadado

"Quero agradecer à minha mãe, ao meu pai e por ultimo, sem desprimor, à minha irmã"

"Quem ri por ultimo ri melhor".
"Ás vezes os ultimos são os primeiros".


----------



## Outsider

Não existe uma tradução directa dessa locução. Tanto assim que não é incomum dizer mesmo _last but not least_, em inglês.

Só dentro de um contexto específico se pode achar uma tradução adequada.


----------



## panjabigator

Obrigado a todos.

Ah, vejo que esquecei do "a pessoal" arriba.  Obrigado por me (lo) indicar. (Is that correct for "thanks for pointing that out?")


----------



## Outsider

panjabigator said:


> Ah, vejo que esquecei do "a pessoal" arriba.


Não é o "a personal" neste caso, mas o artigo definido.  



panjabigator said:


> Obrigado por me (lo) indicar. (Is that correct for "thanks for pointing that out?")


"Por *mo* indicar" é o que procura, mas basta dizer "por *me* indicar/dizer/explicar".


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> Não existe uma tradução directa dessa locução. Tanto assim que não é incomum dizer mesmo _last but not least_, em inglês.
> 
> Só dentro de um contexto específico se pode achar uma tradução adequada.



Nunca ouviu "sem desprimor" ? Estranho, não sei em que meios voce anda mas por aqui, não se faz referência ao ultimo de uma lista em que a ordem é irrelevante sem "se considerar" ou "sem desconsideração" ao ultimo referenciado.


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> Não é o "a personal" neste caso, mas o artigo definido.
> 
> "Por *mo* indicar" é o que procura, mas basta dizer "por *me* indicar/dizer/explicar".



Não é o "a personal" mais sim "o pessoal acima" que Panjabigator para além de ter escrito a palavra bem, não queria se esquecer de, penso eu de que, agradecer, tendo dito que  :


> Ah, vejo que esquecei do "a pessoal" arriba. Obrigado por me (lo) indicar. (Is that correct for "thanks for pointing that out?")


quando talvez quisesse dizer :
"Ah, vejo que me esqueci do pessoal acima. Obrigado por me lembrares/pelas indicações . 
Yes, thank you for pointing me that out !


----------



## Outsider

almufadado said:


> Nunca ouviu "sem desprimor" ? Estranho, não sei em que meios voce anda mas por aqui, não se faz referência ao ultimo de uma lista em que a ordem é irrelevante sem "se considerar" ou "sem desconsideração" ao ultimo referenciado.


De facto, acho que nunca vi nem ouvi essa expressão.


----------



## nossa

E ai gente, 
vi que alguém já perguntou o que é "last but not least" em português mas ninguém respondeu...to procurando se algo parecido existe no Brasil. 

Obrigadão


----------



## Marzelo

Acredito que a tradução mais aceita seja esta:



De paula said:


> Here is an option of translation that as far as I know, would work just fine!
> 
> Last but not least = *Por ultima(o) mas nao por isso menos importante.*



Fazendo esta ressalva:


Outsider said:


> Não existe uma tradução directa dessa locução.  [...]
> 
> Só dentro de um contexto específico se pode achar uma tradução adequada.




.


----------



## nossa

Obrigada. É comum dizer "Por ultimo/a mas não po isso menos importante" no Brasil? Quero dizer algo que é comum ouvir falar. 

Thanks


----------



## Tagarela

nossa said:


> Obrigada. É comum dizer "Por ultimo/a mas não por isso menos importante" no Brasil? Quero dizer algo que é comum ouvir falar.
> 
> Thanks



Sim, para mim é comum, e eu já usei algumas vezes. 

A alternativa dada pelo Outsider, "sem desprimor", soa bem, mas eu nunca falei nem ouvi


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Last but not least = Por ultima(o) mas nao por isso menos importante.



Só um detalhe, "por último" tem valor adverbial e portanto não varia nem em gênero nem em número.

...e, por último, minha irmã.
... e, por último, meus irmãos.

Almufa, long time no read!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

GOODVIEW said:


> Só um detalhe, "por último" tem valor adverbial e portanto não varia nem em gênero nem em número.


----------



## nossa

Obrigadão gente


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Obrigada. É comum dizer "Por ultimo/a mas não po isso menos importante" no Brasil? Quero dizer algo que é comum ouvir falar.


 
Não penso que seja comum. Noto que é usado principalmente em traduções do inglês ou por pessoas que falam inglês e que, por influência, a incorporaram a seu linguajar. Na verdade, acho que essa expressão foi cunhada em inglês não tanto pelo seu sentido, mas mais pelo seu efeito retórico e a leveza de sua construção, que "fala ao ouvido", diferentemente da tradução literal em português que não tem o charme do original e soa bastante pesado. Discursos redigidos originalmente em português não costumam usar essa expressão.


----------



## Alentugano

GOODVIEW said:


> Não penso que seja comum. Noto que é usado principalmente em traduções do inglês ou por pessoas que falam inglês e que, por influência, a incorporaram a seu linguajar. Na verdade, acho que essa expressão foi cunhada em inglês não tanto pelo seu sentido, mas mais pelo seu efeito retórico e a leveza de sua construção, que "fala ao ouvido", diferentemente da tradução literal em português que não tem o charme do original e soa bastante pesado. Discursos redigidos originalmente em português não costumam usar essa expressão.


Concordo.


----------



## englishmania

Também concordo. O mais aproximado que temos dessa ideia é o usual "os últimos são (sempre) os primeiros".


----------

